# DVDs out there?



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any truly worthwhile upland game DVDs available, not just pheasant either. We have a tidal wave of waterfowl films on the market, some actually quite good. I am not talking the cheesy "how to" videos most of us have seen, but good entertainment with some good info mixed in. I have a very old VHS tape of "Upland Game Bird Bonanza" and "Wild Ringneck Bonanza" from Tom Miranda Outdoors. These were filmed back when I graduated high school in 1990 and unfortunately may be the high water mark for such films. I hope not, but other than Tom Huggler's trilogy, I have found nothing. I tried an internet search and was greated to a few outfitter ads and had my doubts. I just contacted Tom Miranda's site to see if a DVD copy of his old films may be available since my taped footage is about done for. I am not holding my breath on that one, we were both lanky kids when that was filmed. If the footage still exists, there is hope that a DVD might be produced from it. Maybe if enough requests come in. They really were good videos, especially for their time.
Back to the original query, is there anything else out there? There seems to be a serious void in the market.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

http://preview.tinyurl.com/9ohjk3d - Pheasant Hunting With Tom Huggler

http://preview.tinyurl.com/9e87lrj - Here's a bigger list of Pheasant Hunting DVD's

Hope this works


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have seen the old Grits video and have Tom's stuff. Thanks for the response. There doesn't seem to be any modern films on the market. I know that there are some TV shows that show some upland hunts, but by time you get through the advertisements, the "bull session", and the host's plugs for his sponsors; there aren't very many minutes of hunting. It would take a great many episodes of hunting footage to make a decent DVD. The fact that people are still buying 20-30 year old videos shows that a market is available.


----------

